# Pants to wear for riding?



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

There are insulated legging/breeches for riding in the winter. Honestly I love my jeans but I am going to have to give up riding in them too. I have a suede seat on my saddle and I have noticed the seams have started rubbing on it. Basically anything that doesn't have thick seams at the crotch and inner thigh. A friend of mine rides in yoga pants


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I ride in jeans and insulated jeans in the winter. I had a Circle Y saddle with a suede seat for close to 30 yrs. I rode the dickens out of it. I just it sold a few weeks ago because it doesn't fit either of the horses I have now. As far as I can tell, there were no wear marks from the seams in my jeans on the seat.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I ride primarily western and live in jeans, but that doesn't do it in the winter here! I used to wear long johns & carharrt insulated bibs and that's a lot of extra bulk, my hubby bought me some under armor cold gear leggings, I'm hooked now! I just ordered 2 more pairs while its off season, lots cheaper 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I ride in (rather cheap) breeches (sweat pants in winter as I'm getting cold too fast). I do think jeans may leave marks on saddle (and I like mine too much  ).

Out of curiosity (as I did try a bunch when I was looking for dressage saddle last year), what saddle did you get?


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

WalnutPixie said:


> So, what do you think I should do? What kinds of pants do _you_ wear for riding? I don't have any English riding friends to ask so any input is appreciated! Thanks in advance


I wore jeans in winter ... then noticed some wear and tear on the pommel of my saddle, so then I decided to switch to breeches. I'm not a big fan of breeches (at this weight), so I compromised by buying a pair of jean breeches by Equine Couture. The fabric is a tad thicker than normal breeches (and warmer) and have all the usual jean pockets, but they don't rub my saddle.

SmartPak - Equine Couture Bobbi Breeches customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Now that it's getting warmer, I'm seriously thinking about getting some riding tights, since the denim breeches are warmer than what I need down in N. Fla.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Jacksmama: *I know, I love riding in my jeans too. It's so easy and I'm definitely going to miss it. Yoga pants are an interesting idea though! I'll keep that in mind. . .
*
DaraT:* That must have been one heck of a saddle! Most of the Western riders I know ride in jeans and I wonder if the saddles are just tougher than English ones?
*
MHFoundation Quarters:* That is a great idea, I never thought of wearing my under armor for riding! I bet that under a pair of sweat pants I would be really warm. Thanks for suggesting to buy them now, I think I may just do that.

*kitten_Val:* I got a Corbette; Charles De Kunffy. I haven't ridden in it yet but I sat in it at the tack shop and it is very comfortable. It really holds my legs underneath me with the leg rolls and the flaps are long enough to accommodate my long thighs. It was new but a few years old and I suspect discontinued because it was on sale for very cheap. Sorry, I can't help but go into detail because I'm so exited about it 

*Thank you everyone for the suggestions! I feel much better now that I have some options.*


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Opus thank you! I was wondering if such a thing existed but I searched the web and couldn't find it. I'll have to start saving up for a pair those; they look adorable.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I ride in breeches, they are soooo much easier to get off than jeans when you're all sweaty.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I ride in breeches, you might be able to find some sweat pants with weird seams and there is also riding tights. But personally I love my breeches.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

you could buy breeches in a non-beige color. That'd make them seem less "fancy and traditional" I have breeches that are dirt colored which i use for everyday riding, they don't look like much but they always look clean =P My friend has plaid ones, they don't look like breeches at all!


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

I wear johdpurs/breeches, mine are quite thick, so they cope well, and I wear long socks, so my legs dont get as cold 

hope this helps


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I ride in black breeches with black half-chaps and black paddock boots. This get-up goes fine with t-shirts, sweatshirts, you name it. It isn't very fancy at all...especially not once everything is covered with short chestnut-colored hairs! 

The breeches I have are Tuffriders and they have a low rise. Very comfortable, very easy to clean, and so far, they are wearing like iron.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WalnutPixie said:


> *kitten_Val:* I got a Corbette; Charles De Kunffy. I haven't ridden in it yet but I sat in it at the tack shop and it is very comfortable. It really holds my legs underneath me with the leg rolls and the flaps are long enough to accommodate my long thighs. It was new but a few years old and I suspect discontinued because it was on sale for very cheap. Sorry, I can't help but go into detail because I'm so exited about it


I've heard it's a nice one (although I never had a chance to try one - local stores don't carry Corbettes). I hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm starting feel like I know everything about casual riding clothes now! I didn't realize that there were so many things I could try. I rode in leggings yesterday and they were pretty slippery so I've ordered a pair of black breeches. I didn't even know that they came in black but I agree with you guys, they do look much more casual. I might just try my mom's yoga pants too if she will let me 

kitten_Val: Thank you, I am definitely enjoying it. I hope you found/find what you are looking for.


----------

